# Fraudulent payments



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/10/judge_orders_suspension_of_som.html#incart_river_default

Just saw this. I think everyone knows of some fraudulent claims. Businesses that weren't impacted getting tens of thousands, businesses that were impacted getting payments for 10x what they lost, businesses starting new ventures with their payments that were barely related to the incident, and people that were hurt that got screwed.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Losers, i hope they get caught and lose their businesses.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

TailRazor said:


> Losers, i hope they get caught and lose their businesses.


*I do too. I got denied on two legit claims and I got hammered in my business. They denied the claims because of the entity that oversees the industry????? That had nothing to do with the fact I lost over $100k the first year!!!! I had to watch people buying new cars or remodeling their homes with all their fraudulent claim money and it made me so freaking mad*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I know of a low level construction worker working for a remodeling company that got $48,000 from BP. And he blew it all. It's always those that take advantage of something that ruin it for those that it's intended for.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Stealing from BP is still stealing. Not much is worse than stealing, in my book.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet my house that 50 pct of the claims paid are fraud. Like
was said above stealing is stealing. I even recall a forum member bragging about his check and how he did nothing for it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sbarrow said:


> I'd be willing to bet my house that 50 pct of the claims paid are fraud. Like
> was said above stealing is stealing. I even recall a forum member bragging about his check and how he did nothing for it.


There was quite a few dirtbags on here that did that while members with legit claims had to figure out how to put food in their kids mouths day to day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I just hope BP didn't lose too much money....Bless their little hearts.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Throw them all in jail and off with their heads..


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Fraud no.......say it ain't so


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I think when the smoke clears there will be a lot of dirtbags that will regret the "get free money" decision. I just hope they will post their names when they are indicted. Nothing like seeing thieves get there due from "so called" fishermen to waitresses, business owners, real estate agents and politicians.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> There was quite a few dirtbags on here that did that while members with legit claims had to figure out how to put food in their kids mouths day to day.


^
This


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

I was denied also, how does the small business owner get whats owed to them?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

steve-o said:


> I was denied also, how does the small business owner get whats owed to them?


It's sad but it all boiled down to getting the right lawyer to file your claim


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I just hope BP didn't lose too much money....Bless their little hearts.


+1 british arses


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

steve-o said:


> I was denied also, how does the small business owner get whats owed to them?


What it boiled down to was having the proper paperwork from past profits. If you had any paperwork BP was very liberal with payments. I never had a problem went in one time to the BP reps that were there to help people with legitimate claims and never returned again. Fed Ex kept showing up at my door with checks. Then I received a BP letter asking me to sign a release for another sum of $ and I gladly did, End of story no lawyer was ever used or needed.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> What it boiled down to was having the proper paperwork from past profits. If you had any paperwork BP was very liberal with payments. I never had a problem went in one time to the BP reps that were there to help people with legitimate claims and never returned again. Fed Ex kept showing up at my door with checks. Then I received a BP letter asking me to sign a release for another sum of $ and I gladly did, End of story no lawyer was ever used or needed.:thumbup::thumbup:


Some found it that easy. Many others did not. I easily racked up more than $100 just in postage sending paperwork to LA because the local office "didn't handle our type of claim".


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My CPA told me the same thing. It's like they throw a dart. He has clients with volumes of documents, spread sheets, charts, graphs, letters, ect, clear cut proof, and no news. Then others that he thought might be problems getting hammered with checks.... I guess one, day, maybe we might really find out how they are deciding these things.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

This sums up nicely what really took place. 

Spillionaires

http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...16_1_oil-spill-parish-president-craig-taffaro


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

My neighbor was so financially devastated by the spill that he bought a brand new $40,000 pickup truck. He came over and bragged about it. I lost all respect for him that day.

Heard from a contractor buddy of mine about a single, independent plumber he knew that got $80,000. YGTBSM!

It would have been easy for a self-employed person to cook the books and show a loss, and I suspect that many, many people did just that.

As for me, the housing bubble and melt down is what devastated my business, not the oil spill. I'm still waiting for a class action law suit against Barney Frank, Maxine Waters, et. al.

Well, when you've got the POTUS and the AG sitting across from you telling you that you WILL give away, hmmm, let's see, oh, $20 billion sounds like a good number, why would you care who actually gets it? You've been the victim of extortion. Just throw the money at people and be done with it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorta like the Chupacapra reports, or the drone tickets.

All the negative stories are from "friends" or "neighbors" with reams of paperwork who got screwed.

The positive stories are again "friends" or "neighbors" who had no paperwork but made a fortune, or a few first hand accounts from those that had legit claims with legit paperwork.

My brother's uncle who had a lawyer who said... is kinda not first hand. 

It appears, if you had the right paperwork, (tax forms, receipts, etc.) you got paid.


I'd bet if you can show a legal form with lost profits tied to the spill, you'd have been paid.


I did not suffer a loss, I did not ask for money.

How you spend that money is none of my business.

That's my second hand account from those I know who filed claims. A couple were working below the radar so to speak. Hard to provide paperwork to show a loss that way.

One was a waitress, who could not show "tips" in excess of those tips self reported on her taxes. 

That kind of thing.

Jim



Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head Jim, I had 3 years of trip tickets and the biggest thing I had was the previous 3 years of filed and paid TAX returns on every cent I made fishing. I never asked for a thing and got paid well. In answer to the guy that says he was denied, Just prove it with paper and they will go out of there way to pay. There formula was simple, 3 years proof 3 years pay. That's all they wanted was 3 years if I would have had to submit 20 years of records I would stop selling used anchors on here. Well on second thought...........:no:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's how blatent it got: One person heard of the spill and the payouts. Boarded a plane from their new foreign residence, looked up the owner of the bar in which she was once a barmaid, had him write a false letter of employment during the time of the spill, submitted the letter to GCCF, and was issued a huge check, then returned to said foreign country. If I knew more specific details, I'd report it, but it's too sketchy.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, and i didn't and was not asked at anytime to state my loss. It was all in there calculation. I made my first clame during the shutdown of the pensacola area to fishing. Has there been any damage from the spill. My uneducated opion from diving this area since 1976 is not one bit of damage from the same materials that have been leaching out of the earth for millions of years of evolution. Now if this wind would die i would go look for some pollution..joke


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sadly....The oil spill was the biggest boom this county has ever seen. I dont think its a stretch to say Escambia Santa Rosa Counties got a billion dollars that were passed out one way or the other. Never never never does our little section of beach brings in that type of real money to so many.
The Economy before the spill was going down the tube. Real Estate was in real problems if you remember. We had a few months of lower tourist numbers and now were back above normal. 
Yep, there was fraud, probably lots of it. From the crew at the local Hooters that just got busted to more of them to come. It was like free money falling from the sky. In fact its still falling, just not as fast. 
Its funny how the County, who was still agressivly going after FEMA for Ivan damange, switched to going after BP dollars. Were still banking our future on the Restore money that hasn't even been rewarded by the courts yet. If the County doesnt get 125million, there going be freaked out. Thats the next big fight for BP dollars, environmental dollars vs economic growth....
I agree with Sealark...the damange is unnoticable on our beaches, except for the four wheeler tracks......


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

10-4 Shipmate......


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

it still aint over.
have you seen uncle fred's commercials?
the lawyers have hashed it out with BP and there is now a solid formula.
mr. levin says you need a lawyer and an accountant. our accountant filed for us. no lawyer.

did we lose money? yes
how much money did we lose? no way to put a pencil to it.
no way to know just how much.
thats why they came up with the formula.
i guess they figure its as close as they can get.

if you believe you should have got a claim, then talk to your accountant. they have software out now that they can just plug in your info. they look at the bottom line. we were told it takes about 3 months. 

you should still ask your accountant even if you signed a release.

this thread sounds like some of you forgot what all of us felt as we saw that oil leaking in OUR gulf and washing up on OUR beaches. 

others (tourists,retirees,new businesses...) saw it and we lost the chance to get their annual dollars forever.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

nextstep said:


> it still aint over.
> have you seen uncle fred's commercials?
> the lawyers have hashed it out with BP and there is now a solid formula.
> mr. levin says you need a lawyer and an accountant. our accountant filed for us. no lawyer.
> ...


Excluding those with legitimate losses who were paid (or not paid), I liken the feeding frenzy to those SNAP card holders who heard about a glitch in system and loaded up a half dozen Wal-Mart shopping carts with black angus tenderloins and lobster. Same streak running through all of them, whether they wear a suit every day, or pink fuzzy house slippers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm still trying to spend all the money I got from it. Gotta love BP!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

if we do get any it will go to paying off the debt that we incurred during the event. whether it will be more than we actually lost and will lose or less God only knows.

if ya need any help jlw, just let me know.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nextstep said:


> if we do get any it will go to paying off the debt that we incurred during the event. whether it will be more than we actually lost and will lose or less God only knows.
> 
> if ya need any help jlw, just let me know.


I wish what I posted was true.

Tell ya what. If for some odd reason they do send me some money, I'll forward half of it to you.... But if your like me, you know not to wait for it.

Seriously though, I hope they make things right with you.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I wish what I posted was true.
> 
> Tell ya what. If for some odd reason they do send me some money, I'll forward half of it to you.... But if your like me, you know not to wait for it.
> 
> Seriously though, I hope they make things right with you.


 thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait, I thought if you could show via tax records that your business lost money, you would get paid the difference. 

Especially those truly effected, like charters, dive boats. etc.

Then comes restaurants, waiters... etc

Heck even people with homes on the water (I have a buddy on Perdido Bay who got a couple thousand, after the state (?) contacted him) got paid a little, without even asking.

I thought at this point most people with good tax records were being treated fairly. 

(certainly people who rely on tips and don't declare them got hurt)

Jim


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> I thought at this point most people with good tax records were being treated fairly. Jim


_I am in the Marine Biz and that isn't the case at all from where we are sitting._


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20140115...ocal-men-get-jail-time-false-oil-spill-claims


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Be afraid, be VERY AFRAID !!!!!! As I said from the get go, BP was throwing money at the situation trying to appease everyone, now they are going back and finding out who was naughty or nice, and guess what, if you lied, you aint getting coal, you are getting a big boyfriend for months or YEARS !


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> Be afraid, be VERY AFRAID !!!!!! As I said from the get go, BP was throwing money at the situation trying to appease everyone, now they are going back and finding out who was naughty or nice, and guess what, if you lied, you aint getting coal, you are getting a big boyfriend for months or YEARS !


Bravo that they got caught!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Seem's like white collar crime is where it's at. If they would have stuck a sharp stick in somebody's back for 20 bucks they would have done 5 years.... Makes no sense...... I wonder if they sell lube on the "inside".


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*No*

The real fraud was the local and state governments . They received the bulk of the money. They claimed revenue was off due to a lack of commerce. It was , but in the following months all that claim money was dumped into the economy. They double dipped. They should have been lent the money and paid it back when the flush of claim money was spent and taxed.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Would be very interesting to see if the legal team at BP saw it like that and went after the counties that might have potentially misappropriated.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't get crap. Losses was proven. Said I didn't need to apply. According to the bp gulf coast claims deal. Need a lawyer I guess. This last season The kings and Spanish on the beach were non existent . Worst year I've ever not seen them in 30yrs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> I didn't get crap. Losses was proven. Said I didn't need to apply. According to the bp gulf coast claims deal. Need a lawyer I guess. This last season The kings and Spanish on the beach were non existent . Worst year I've ever not seen them in 30yrs.


Crab thare are loads of lawyers advertising on TV for people who think they were screwed by B P. Get you paperwork and tax forms and apply.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yhstfa


----------

